# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Βοηθεια με eurocb phoenix

## charis520

Γεια σας παιδια και καλως σας βρηκα. Νεος στην παρεα σας... λοιπον. Εχω φορτηγο και εχω τελιωσει ηλεκτρονικος αλλα εχω ασχοληθει λιγο... πριν λιγο καιρο ενα φιλαρακι μου εδωσε το παραπανω cb επειδη ειχε ενα προβλημα. Ακουγε κανονικα αλλα εβγαινε πολυ χαμηλα. Δεν ειχε προβλημα ουτε η κεραια ουτε το πρες. Το πηρα και αρχισα τα πειραματα. Του αλλαξα ενα τσιπακι με κωδικο mc145106p και ενω πριν ειχε παρασητα μετα δεν ακουγοταν τιποτα. Βαζω το παλιο και εχει παλι παρασητα και ανεβαινει και η βελονα οταν παταω πρες. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ηταν χαλασμενο το καινουριο; πηκνωτες δεν εχει καμενους. Αυτα. Αν ξερει καποιος να με διαφωτησει γιατι με ζοριζει πολυ καιρο. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Χάρη καλώς ήρθες κι εδώ. Αφού έχεις τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός, θα ξέρεις οτι το τσιπακι που άλλαξες δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το audio, ούτε έφταιγε  αυτό που ακουγόσουν χαμηλά. Επίσης θα ξέρεις ότι για να κάνεις ρυθμίσεις  και επισκευές σε έναν πομποδέκτη δεν φτάνει το αυτί, πρέπει να έχεις  κάποια βασικά όργανα και δεν αρκεί ένα πολύμετρο. Στο   http://www.cbtricks.com/pub/secret_cb/radio/cobra.htm που σου έδωσε ο  SRF στο άλλο Forum έχει πολλά σχέδια που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν όπως  σου είπαν, π.χ. αυτο  http://www.cbtricks.com/pub/secret_c...ol_19_pg28.pdf  που χρησιμοποιεί το mc 145160 και εχει και FM. Το σχέδιο του δικού σου  μάλλον δεν υπάρχει στο ίντερνετ αλλά όλα μοιάζουν λίγο πολυ.
Σκέφτηκες οτι μπορεί να ακουγόσουν χαμηλά γιατί  εσύ έβγαινες με 1 βατ και οι άλλοι  με 4-5 ή και καμιά 'παντόφλα'; 
Αν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει τι, μην το πειράζεις. Δεν θα σου πει κάποιος πειραξε αυτό το τριμερ και είσαι οκ η άλλαξε το τάδε τρανζίστορ.

----------


## charis520

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.  Το σχεδιαγραμμα δεν με βοηθαει και πολυ αφου ειναι απο αλλο cb. Μηχανηματα δεν εχω. Το mc145106 το αλλαξα γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα διαμορφωσης. Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι με το νεο δεν ακουγετε τιποτα.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Το mc145106 δεν έχει σχέση με τη διαμόρφωση. Είναι το PLL synthesizer.  Aυτο έπρεπε να το ξέρεις σαν ηλεκτρονικός. Τώρα γιατί δεν δουλεύει το  καινούριο που έβαλες δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε, μαϊμού  ολοκληρωμένο, λάθος κλπ αλλά μην σε απασχολεί. Αν ακούει και εκπέμπει με  το παλιό δεν έχει πρόβλημα, πρέπει να το ψάξεις αλλού. Και κατά κανόνα  τα CB χρησιμοποιούν τον  ιδιο ενισχυτή ακουστικής συχνότητας για την  διαμόρφωση κατά πλάτος στην εκπομπή και για την λήψη. Οπότε αν ακούς  καλά και δυνατά ατην λήψη δεν φταίει κι αυτός.

----------


## charis520

Οκ. Ευχαριστω πολυ!Με Cb δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις αμα βρω τι φταιει θα σας πω.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Κι ένα σχηματικό από το cleantone euro cb. Αυτό έχει και SSB που δεν έχει το δικό σου, αλλά πρέπει να μοιάζει αρκετά.http://postimg.org/image/4w1ag864p/

----------

